# Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..



## NikNolte (9. Juli 2007)

Ich habe einen ca. 8 m großen Teich mit ordentlicher Randbepflanzung. Im letzten Jahr war das Wasser herrlich klar, in diesem Jahr leicht getrübt.

Nun, dies ist nicht mein Problem, sondern meine Krebsscheren wachsen dieses Jahr nicht so, wie sonst.....
Die "mickern" so vor sich hin...  

Ich habe darauf hin mit Teststreifen das Wasser untersucht und festgestellt, dass der Anteil von NO2 bzw. NO3 angeblich sehr hoch ist...
Nun traue ich diesen Analysen nicht so richtig, da die Chemie des Teichwassers häufig schwankt, aber das Problem mit den Krebsscheren deutet doch an, das irgendwas nicht stimmt....

Was meint ihr, sollte ich tun....


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..*

hallo niknolte!

nitrit sehr hoch???  

das würde ich mir mit einer wasserprobe aber ganz schnell bestätigen bzw. dementieren lassen.......

du weißt, dass das hochgiftig für deine fischis ist? da wären mir die krebsscheren erstmal piepschnurzwurst!!!


----------



## NikNolte (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..*

Naja, ich trau den Werten nicht so richtig, denn tote Fische habe ich bisher nicht gesehen... 
Ich weiß auch nicht, wo ein zu hoher Nitrit-Wert herkommen soll ??? 

Trotzdem machen mich die Krebsscheren unruhig... 

Der Teich ist auch nicht neu.. liegt das am vielen Regen in diesem Jahr ( zu sauer ??)


----------



## karsten. (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..*



			
				NikNolte schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> 
> . liegt das am vielen Regen in diesem Jahr ( zu sauer ??)




 nö !

ganz sicher !  

aber für eine Ferndiagnose brauchen wir einfach mehr Info



mfG


----------



## NikNolte (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..*

Naja, auf die schnelle habe ich gestern diesen Wassertest mit den Teststreifen gemacht...

Nun könnte man ja mit einer Wasserprobe zu einem Teichhandel fahren und das Wasser untersuchen lassen...
Aber die wollen mir sicher was verkaufen.. 

Ich werde aber heute abend mal ein Foto machen und hier reinstellen...

Was braucht ihr denn noch mehr an Infos ??? 

Achja, ich habe ja zwei Teiche, einen etwas kleineren und dann diesen "großen". Der kleine Teich hat fast klares Wasser und dort scheint die Welt in Ordnung zu sein.. also am Regen scheint es nicht zu liegen !!!

Mist.. ich will meine herrlichen Krebsscheren nicht verlieren, hoffentlich ist es nicht schon zu spät ist..


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..*

niknolte..........

du hast eventuell den ernst der lage noch nicht erkannt!

vergiss doch mal die krebsscheren, denk an deine fische!!!

wenn der test nitrit nachgewiesen hat, ist alarm angesagt!

also wasserprobe und ab damit! und andrehen lassen musst du dir gar nichts, wüßte auch nicht, was sie gegen nitrit verkaufen würden.....

da wäre ww angesagt und zwar ein großer!!!

bilder nützen nix, nur die "richtigen" werte!!! 

also hopp, hopp!


----------



## NikNolte (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..*

Du machst mich aber langsam unruhig...  

Bisher leben die Fische noch, auch die Jungfische, und tote Fische habe ich noch nicht gesehen..

Ich wüßte spontan auch nicht, wohin ich 10 m3 Wasser abpumpen sollte, und ob dass den Fischen gefallen wird, weiß ich auch nicht..: 

Habe gerade mit meiner Frau zu Hause telefoniert.. die wird heute mit einer Wasserprobe zum Händler fahren um genaueres zu erfahren...

Woher kann denn ein zu hoher Nitrit-Gehalt bloß herkommen ???  
Wäre mir ein Rätsel, denn von außen kanns eigentlich nicht kommen, da kein Dünger etc. eingespült werden kann..

Mist...


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..*

hallo "niknolte" (hast du keinen "normalen" namen?  )

wo du das wasser hinpumpen solltest...

vielleicht ein gulli in der nähe?

großer ww wird ihnen nicht gefallen? es wird deinen fischen aber sehr viel weniger gefallen, wenn sie weiter in nitritwasser schwimmen müssten..

aber jetzt warte erstmal ab, vielleicht sind deine streifen alt und zeigen mist an? :? 

wenn du ein einspülen von außen ausschließen kannst, mhh   nitrit entsteht auch durch zuviel nitrat, also unmengen futter, sich zersetzende pflanzen, überbesatz etc....

schau mal bei "suchen" mit stichwort nitrat oder nitrit, da findet sich sicher einiges, vielleicht ist dein "problem" dabei!

ich drück dir die daumen, dass die stäbchen sich getäuscht haben


----------



## NikNolte (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..*

Ich habe weder Unmengen von Pflanzen noch irgendwelche Faulprozesse die zu einem zu hohen Nitritwert führen könnten...

Naja, warten wir es mal ab... ich melde mich dann wieder !!!

Gruß erstmal


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..*

ja klar, hoffen wir auf die ergebnisse! :beeten: 

du musst im fall der fälle aber an alles denken, es gibt sooo viele faktoren, filter zu sauber geschrubbt wäre auch noch eine möglichkeit und hier:

zitat annett aus einem anderen beitrag: 
_Ich weiß ja nicht, inwieweit Du Dich mit dem Thema Wasserchemie schon beschäftigt hast... aber ein Anstieg des Nitritwerts kann schon verschiedene Ursachen haben. Das geht von gekillten Filterbakterien (neuer Filter oder zur gründlich gereinigt), zu kleinem Filter, zu hohem Nitratwert (er führt im Endeffekt zum Anstieg des Nitrits) bis hin zu zuvielen Fischen oder zuviel Futter._

das hier ist auch ein super beitrag: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2018

und gib bescheid, was los ist, ja?


----------



## NikNolte (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..*

Ich habe keine Filteranlage die sich zusetzen könnte, also diese "Stromfresser" habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht...und bei der Größe wäre das auch sehr teuer :


----------



## Annett (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..*

Hi,

kann man mal ein Foto von der Teichanlage sehen?
Was hast Du als Substrat drinnen? 
Fütterst Du? Wenn ja wieviel/wie oft?
Was für "diverse 20 Stück" Fische hast Du denn im Teich?

Vielleicht ist es, in Bezug auf das Nitrit, falscher Alarm - hoffen wir es.
Falls nicht, wirst Du handeln müssen... oder zusehen. :?

Warten wir mal ab, was der hoffentlich nicht mit Stäbchen gemachte Wassertest sagt.
Alles andere sind, aus meiner Sicht, "Schüße ins Blaue".

P.S.: Krebscheren sind relativ heikel. Bei mir wollen sie auch nicht... schon immer.


----------



## NikNolte (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> kann man mal ein Foto von der Teichanlage sehen?
> Was hast Du als Substrat drinnen?
> ...



1. Fotos folgen
2. Fische werden nicht gefüttert, müssen sich um ihre Ernährung selber kümmern.
3. Wieviel ??? -> Wenn ich das wüßte...: schätze mal mind. 30-40, verschiedene Sorten 
4. Substrat -> Sand-Lehm Gemisch

Ich hatte mal ganz zu Anfang ein großes Problem mit der __ Krebsschere, als der Teich ganz neu war. Das lag aber an dem PH-Wert des Wassers. Der lag zu Anfang auf einem Niveau wie Batteriesäure... naja etwas übertrieben vielleicht , aber da mußte ich sofort handeln.. In den letzten Jahren waren die schön grün und blühten sogar.
Das hat mich ja eben stutzig gemacht !!

Aber wie sschon gerschrieben, ich traue den Stäbchen nicht, auch weil die schon 3-4 Jahre alt sind...


----------



## NikNolte (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserchemie oder meine Krebsscheren wachsen nicht richtig..*

So, hier ein erstes Bild vom großen Teich...

Leider hat meine Frau zu wenig Wasser zum Händler gebracht, daher folgt das Ergebnis erst morgen oder übermorgen..
Ein Bild von den Krebsscheren habe ich heute gemacht, aber es war bereits zu spät bzw. zu dunkel um was zu erkennen...  

Rest folgt...


----------

